# General > AquaTalk >  ADA setup display tank for LFS?

## blue33

Went to Y618 today, saw one of their display tank, and they told me ADA done the setup for them. ADA promoting their stuff? The display tank is beside the counter. I happen to notice there's some style of scaping in the tank, and they told me about it. But too bad they didnt use ADA tank!  :Grin:  Anyone notice ADA done for other LFS also?

----------


## Panut

how big is the tank?

----------


## blue33

> how big is the tank?


The same old 2ft tank.  :Confused:

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea saw it.. pretty nice though.. but the skills don't look like its done by ada.. or has ada scaping skills dropped?

----------


## illumnae

when one says it's "done by ADA" do they mean amano himself? or done in ADA style? or done by a locally appointed representative of ADA?

----------


## torque6

The tank besides the counter which holds the CRS is frequently scaped. But from the last time i was there to get hold of all the WPXX codes, i wouldnt exactly call it "done" by ADA.

----------


## Shadow

> when one says it's "done by ADA" do they mean amano himself? or done in ADA style? or done by a locally appointed representative of ADA?


There is no way Amano will come and do Aquascaping for LFS. I will be shock if he did  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

well, do you see ADA at aquarama ?
I think the setup was more likely to be done by the ADA local agent.

----------


## blue33

> when one says it's "done by ADA" do they mean amano himself? or done in ADA style? or done by a locally appointed representative of ADA?


HAHAHA... Amano coming to Singapore? That scape probably Amano would be experimenting in his backyard in his early days! Of course what they mean is their ADA supplier. How everyone would wish Amano would come to Singapore to demonstrate for us on Aquascaping.  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

I would definitely wish that  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

> I would definitely wish that


Counttttttt... me in!  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

Anyone can take pictures of this tank and post it here?

 :Grin:

----------


## demon_ng

sure is not Amano....... when the ADA tank set up at y618 that day, i was at there and saw it is done by the locally appointed representative of ADA, 2 guy and a lady(but she like do nothing but only see see) :Razz:

----------


## zenscape

Why would ADA representive set up a display tank at a commercial entity without using their own tank? I mean for this sort of activities, the objectives are most likely to promote their products. Aquascape layout in itself is not a brand and there is no value in it.

----------


## Shadow

not sure about the value to ADA, but in general certainly there is a value for customer. It is to educate people of the beauty of Aquascape and what you can do with the plants. With the increase of awareness I believe it will also increase the demand of Aquascaping related stuff. my 2 cents  :Razz:

----------


## tcy81

> HAHAHA... Amano coming to Singapore? That scape probably Amano would be experimenting in his backyard in his early days! Of course what they mean is their ADA supplier. How everyone would wish Amano would come to Singapore to demonstrate for us on Aquascaping.


I think if you really interest in ADA style and with deep pockets maybe you can join their training class at Japan ?  :Razz: Or through their Aqua Journals to learn/copy from the tank photos.
I think we need to show we are really interested in Aquascaping by more entries of ADA IAPL contest first. Maybe that will convince mr Amano to drop by.  :Smile: 

I guess the local ADA agents are doing their part in educating what they know of ADA style or products by setting up a tank for LFS.

----------


## blue33

> I think if you really interest in ADA style and with deep pockets maybe you can join their training class at Japan ? Or through their Aqua Journals to learn/copy from the tank photos.
> I think we need to show we are really interested in Aquascaping by more entries of ADA IAPL contest first. Maybe that will convince mr Amano to drop by. 
> 
> I guess the local ADA agents are doing their part in educating what they know of ADA style or products by setting up a tank for LFS.


If they want to educate them, then they should even provide info of the tank or so, instead it just sit there, the owner not even bother about the present when i asked them, they just said ADA came here to setup. I dont see it help in the Aquascaping in Singapore. It would be nice instead if they have gallery here though it would be good if Amano could setup himself. And how many people know that ADA has setup display tank in LFS? Even everyone knew, do the LFS know how to maintain them. I only seen Y618 grow algae on their display tank till they change the whole setup again and again. It defeat the purpose and resources.

----------


## blue33

What LFS concern is making money! To solve the rooting problem it still lies with the supplier and distributor conducting free seminar class and promoting the art of having and enjoying this hobby. You can see most of people like to attend seminar and get the hands on job, have a feel without losing confidence, as many still have no confidence doing it or scare to ask. I would said, JUST DO IT!

----------


## mercuryscio

everytime I go down to 618 the hairgrass in this tank seems to grow taller and taller, does using chiller enable the hairgrass to grow taller?

----------


## Shadow

That interesting, maybe it is E.acicularis which is taller than nomal hairgrass E.parvula but shorter than E.vivipara.

----------


## CK Yeo

crowding seems to make them grow taller.

ck

----------

